

Git Presenter: the easy way to present code - markprovan
https://github.com/pythonandchips/git-presenter/

======
leetrout
This is really useless at this point. It just shows your commit message.

Screenshot as requested by other commenter <http://cl.ly/461A2C3Z17071d0f1U0V>

~~~
pythonandchips
git-presenter isn't design to show you the code as such. It is intended that
you would use your normal text editor to walk through the code during a
presentation in a user group or conference type setting. The purpose is purely
to stop you needing to live code when doing code heavy presentations.

My workflow with it is usually start in the editor, explain a bit of code,
switch to the termainal (or if i'm using vim i'll just execute the next
command in there) then explain the next bit of code and so on and so on.

What are you expecting/wanting it to actually do. I am very open to other ways
of using git-presenter and adding it into later releases.

Cheers Colin

------
jabo
Screenshots would be nice.

